# THE WISDOM OF DAN DUCHAINE - THE ORIGINAL STEROID GURU



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I will be using this thread to bring together bits and pieces from Dan Duchaine's articles and writings, theories etc, which though slightly outdated, can still provide us all with some useful knowledge on chemicals, performance enhancement, and bodybuilding. Some theories were 'wrong' by today's standards, and some of his innovations have been controversial, but he was for the hard-core.

For those of you who don't know, Dan Duchaine (1952 - 2000) was the original Steroid Guru, who co-authored a book called 'Underground Steroid Handbook' with Mike Zumpano, in 1981, which 'took steroids out of the doctors office and into the locker room'. It was a turning point in the history and popularity of ergogenic steroid use.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Duchaine

take a look at the wiki article for more reading.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

*Dick and Jane's First Steroid Cycle - by Dan Duchaine*

I've been a "steroid guru" since 1981. I've published several steroid handbooks, answered countless questions, and written article after article for magazines such as Modern Bodybuilding, Muscle Media, and now Ironman. After all the time and effort I've spent educating bodybuilders, I'd hoped that basic steroid information had passed into "common knowledge" in the bodybuilding subculture. But, alas, a guru's work is never done.

Long-term, hard-core bodybuilders probably know all they need to know about recreational steroid use. But these die-hards are few and far between. The bodybuilding lifestyle is centered around three things: training, eating, and acquiring anabolic drugs (mostly steroids). Bodybuilders generally put everything else in life on hold. People in the "lifestyle" live in their cars, forego education and careers, abandon marriages, mortgages, and families, give up vacations and nice clothing, everything that makes life worth living for most people. After a certain amount of time in this "lifestyle", most bodybuilders wake up and smell reality, and move onto the next phase of their life. The subculture only survives because there's always a new generation of anxious adolescent boys to take their place. The bodybuilding ranks are continually replenished by insecure little boys who want to scare their friends (and enemies) and be a sex object for desirable women.

What is common steroid knowledge to me and the "old guard" hardcore is not at all common to people new to the subculture. So for all of you newbie bodybuilders out there, here's a crash course in basic steroid knowledge.

Let's assume that you guys are steroid babies-in-the-woods. The first thing to do is read a book on steroids. Choose either my twelve-year old Underground Steroid Handbook (USH), or the one of the most current (but still flawed) War Anabolic Review. Physical Enhancement with an Edge deals with steroids from Mexico, but the information can be applied to these steroids under different trade names. Either of these books will give you an overview of the types of steroids, both oral and injectable, and the most common methods of acquiring these black market and illegal drugs.

Next, you should carefully orchestrate your steroid plan of attack. I say this because your first steroid experience will be your most productive. This incredible burst of anabolism will happen once and once only. Keeping this in mind, I recommend that you use the MOST EFFECTIVE AND POTENT of all steroids for your first time: injectable testosterone.

Trust me on this one. IGNORE advice from every other expert. Do not consider synthetics, including pills like Dianabol and Anadrol 50. These choices may be appropriate at a later date, but they are not potent enough for that crucial first time. Creams, patches, analogs, precursors, and boosters are all VIRTUALLY INEFFECTIVE AT ANY DOSE OR PRICE. A three cc syringe full of oily testosterone and a 21 to 23 gauge needle are required to get the most out of your first testosterone experience.

Some scientists who obviously had too much time on their hands have developed fancy alternatives to good old-fashioned testosterone. The most popular drug of this kind is a blend of various species of testosterone called Sustanon 250. Sustanon 250 is designed for crybabies who are too delicate to inject testosterone once a week. Sustanon 250 is overpriced, only comes in one cc doses, and can cause scar tissue at the injection site. Read this now, believe me later: Sustanon 250 is NO BETTER than any other kind of testosterone, and it's much more expensive. Two pre-loads (or ampoules) cost between $30 and $40 on the US black market. An equivalent amount of veterinary grade testosterone costs less than $10. Foreign veterinary drugs are the best buys. Don't be surprised if the label has a picture of farm animals on it, or some unintelligible Spanish words. These drugs are JUST AS CLEAN AND POTENT as their American counterparts. But, hey, it's your cash.

There are many varieties of testosterone. Testosterone suspension is just testosterone powder in water. It is very painful to inject and causes a lot of scar tissue. Testosterone propionate also causes too much pain and scarring to be used repeatedly. Testosterone enanthate and testosterone cypionate your best bets. They come in 200 mg/cc doses, and are relatively cheap.

How much should a steroid user take of testosterone each week?

Dick and Jane's First Steroid - continued

How much should you inject each week? Nothing less than 600 mg of testosterone a week will do the job. Remember, the first few testosterone injections of your life will be your most productive ones. I hate to say this, but those great stories of how so-and-so gained 50 pounds of muscle in just a few weeks are often distorted. These dramatic weight gains are ONE SHOT DEALS. Your FIRST steroid encounter is, perhaps, the ONLY ONE that will give you significant gains. DON'T fart those gains away with chicken-**** dosages or with some girlie, weak-assed steroid. If you are a male, and you want to use testosterone to get big and strong, then jam 600 to 1000 mg of either testosterone enanthate or cypionate once a week. The USH II will give you the step-by-steps on needles, but the short version is that you want a three cc syringe, with a needle at least one inch long, either 22 or 23 gauge. Inject all the testosterone that you are going to use for the week at the same time. If you using 600 mg of testosterone enanthate or cypionate, this is the full three cc oil.

Before we discuss how many weeks to use the testosterone, you should have an idea of why you will eventually have to stop injecting testosterone and give your body a break. The whole idea of using steroids in the first place is to get more testosterone to the steroid receptors in the muscles. But your body is smarter than you are. After a while, it figures out that you are messing with the natural order of things.

Your body has many ways to try to set things back to "normal". Steroids only work when they are free to interact with the steroid receptor, so the body will try to keep the steroids inactive by keeping them bound in a passive state. Passive testosterone in the blood works just about as well as passive training in the gym.

Some steroids will also convert to dihydrotestosterone by means of 5-alpha-reductase. Dihydrotestosterone is much less anabolic and much more androgenic than testosterone. (Other steroids, fortunately, convert to dihydronandrolone, which is much less androgenic. And a few are totally unaffected by 5-alpha-reductase.)

Steroids also convert to estrogen, especially in older or fatter individuals. Estrogen elevation can do some nasty things to men, including female pattern fat deposition, fluid retention, "bitch tits", and down-regulation of natural testosterone production. By the way, certain steroids that do not convert to estrogen can cause female characteristics by binding to the estrogen receptor. Others can cause progesterone-like activity at the progesterone receptor. Checque Drops, for example, have an 80 percent progesterone-like action, while Deca Durabolin has 20 percent!

All of these steroid transformations and cross-reactions show "biochemical individuality", meaning that they vary amongst individuals. Many steroid users drive themselves crazy with schemes to foil the body's enzyme systems. They carefully plot their usage of accessory drugs like Nolvadex, Arimadex, Propecia, Aldactone, RU 486, and so on. Usually people like this are classic NON-RESPONDERS. They just don't respond with a great degree of anabolism to any amount of testosterone and they waste lots of time and money in the hopes of banishing testosterone's conversion to female hormones. Let me tell you from the outset that high estrogen and/or progesterone levels have never limited anyone's growth. I wish I could bitch slap all of the crybabies in the QFAC chat room who keep telling me that they just can't grow because high estrogen levels are making their nipples so puffy.

Whew, I need a break. In the next installment, we'll discuss how to set up a schedule of weekly testosterone injections, and what happens (and stops happening) when you take a break from steroids.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

*DAN DUCHAINE POST CYCLE THERAPY*

Those of you around the steroid scene for a while will recognize Dan Duchaine as the original "Steroid Guru". His book "The Underground Steroid Handbook" was wildly popular in the 80s and 90s and was one of the very first resources steroid users had at their disposal to get educated with. The book was later updated with a "part 2" and in 1992 had yet another update printed.

Now one of the most popular questions we get here at MUSCLE INSIDER is how can one get off steroids while keeping the gains they made? Now of course we don't promote the use of steroids and think there are great ways to make gains without their use, but if you have questions on their use, we're not going to leave you high and dry! We'll always seek out the most qualified experts to help you find info you're looking for. So without further delay, here is Dan Duchaine's original Post Cycle Therapy which is still very current even with the creation of newer PCT "theories" and drugs used today for PCT.

Dan Duchaine Post Cycle Therapy:

1.	Find an ideal time to stop the drugs. An ideal time is when you are training regularly, have tight control of your eating, and seem reasonably happy.

2.	Always taper the dosages, starting with injectables. The taper should go from full dosage to no dosage over a four week span.

3.	Taper your tablet dosage down ever three days starting during the third week that injectables are tapered. Taper the toxic orals out first, i.e. taper Anadrol before Anavar.

4.	Continue or add Nolvadex for 3-4 weeks after the steroid cessation, then taper the Nolvadex over a two week period.

5.	Begin HCG therapy at the end of the third week of the taper&#8230;usual dosage is 1,000 IUs every third day.

6.	Use effective non-steroidal anabolics immediately after stopping the steroids after the fourth week. Synthroid, Co B12, L-Dopa, Catapres, Arginine and Ornithine are recommended.

7.	Eliminate most joint stressing compound movements from weight training for 4-6 weeks after stopping steroids.

8.	Modify your training to stimulate natural testosterone production. Five reps per set with three minutes of rest, and more than one workout session per day is reccommended.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

*'DAN DUCHAINE - PCT?'*

Also read somewhere that at he did like clomid to raise test for PCT, but they initially took '100mg daily for 5days, 2 days off, 100mg for 5 days again, then that was it!'

I think the art of PCT has come a long way since Dan's early writing.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Whey protein powders - Dan's idea, dan popularised it!

Pre-workouts? jack3d etc no x plode?

THE ORIGINAL WAS ULTIMATE ORANGE!

It had caffeine, white willow bark, and EPHEDRA! ECA in a drink, orange flavoured. Probably p1ss all over todays drinks.

CLEN - Dan

DNP - Dan

GH and Slin - Dan

Many more!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

"Stay on-cycle until you run out. Then stay off until you can afford your next cycle."

-Dan Duchaine


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

All of this from a guy who studied drama. He taught himself, and yes he was off on some things, but his genius and innovation were way ahead of his time.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Not really a lot there that most (of us) didnt know or think or figure out for themselves Id've said, definitely about first cycle, I'm stll sorry to this day I didnt hammer it in first time out...not criticising or bitching at you havin said that TM!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I quite like the idea of DAN DUCHAINE POST CYCLE THERAPY on you third post

To be honest iv not read much of what he's written and wish i could contribute because he was a guru of his time and there's no doubt about that.

I like the old school methods mainly because there tried and tested already.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

True mate, these are just the easy bits i have to hand, will try add more specifics etc as i find them.

But if it comes from Dan Duchaine, who had tried nearly everyhting and on many pros etc, i hope some will learn something.

Wish i followed his 1st cycle theory too!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

tuna_man said:


> True mate, these are just the easy bits i have to hand, will try add more specifics etc as i find them.
> 
> But if it comes from Dan Duchaine, who had tried nearly everyhting and on many pros etc, i hope some will learn something.
> 
> Wish i followed his 1st cycle theory too!


Yep....I'm seriously bitter about that. I sussed it a long time back.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

*Must have supps on a budget*

Duchaine: Creatine, number one. A well-made injectable prohormone, probably 19nor5AD, injected. One of the thermogenic things, like Ripped Fuel or whatever Cytodyne makes now; Xenadrine. Adipokinetix, by Syntrax Innovations, is good, too. Those are about the only ones that will really make a difference. I'm not going to put protein on there, because you can eat protein out of the supermarket if you want.

Translated for us UK guys and the modern market: Creatine, an anabolic agent or prohormone, and a thermogenic agent.

In terms of legal supps, that is. E.g. a superdrol type prohormone, a strong eca/DMAA based fat burner, and creatine monohydrate. These will make the most difference to our physiques.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

A funny interview to read if you, like me, cant sleep due to being wired up on preworkouts or steroids lol

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/duchaine/dan-duchaine-skull****ed.htm

The interviewer is the funny guy here...

http://www.mesomorphosis. c o m/ articles /ducha ine/dan-duch aine-skullfu cked.htm

take out spaces


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

*Question :* I'm a fighter as well as a bodybuilder. I gained 15 pounds using primobolan tabs, and I'm happy. However, next year I'll be competing in kickboxing. Can I pop one or two aggression pills before a fight? I'm normally laid back, and it's affecting my fighting instinct.

*Dan "Guru" Duchaine :* Before I answer your question, I'd like to tell you that this is the kind of question I really dislike. The bodybuilding subculture doesn't need any more Type A individuals acting like assholes. Anyway, most of the benign, non-androgenic steroids have been quietly removed from the commercial market . The most plentiful steroids on the black market are the various testosterones, which are not considered anabolics but rather classic androgens.

There have always been some individuals who actually crave increased aggressiveness, and such behavior has been condoned within their peer group. The obvious examples are the overt contact sports like boxing. But football players (when they were not being tested), law enforcement personnel, and military recruits all requested androgenic steroids when I was a steroid dealer ten years ago.

As to this specific question: yes, there is such a thing as an "aggression pill." But I wonder if much of the "effects" are due to placebo. There has been a recent scientific study which validates this possibility. The obvious choice for Kickassabol is sublingual methyltestosterone, since it's an androgen and has an activity level of only about 20 minutes. Some powerlifters I know would pop them like PEZ just before each lift.

The next choice is the trade-named Halotestin. The generic name is fluoxymesterone. In its favor (or maybe not), it's more androgenic than methyltestosterone. But it's not in sublingual form, so absorption is slow. This is avail able in Mexico as Stenox in two-milligram tabs. I could cautiously recommend 10 milligrams of this drug, but it really doesn't get into the circulation swiftly like sublingual methyltestosterone does.

The current state of the art for commercial androgens is a liquid veterinary or al preparation called Checque Drops (mibolerone). An eyedropper is included in the packaging. Checque Drops is the most androgenic substance currently being sold. It's so powerful that it's taken in micrograms, rather than the usual milligrams. It's used in animal medicine to prevent female dogs from going into heat, and it's usually added to the dog's food.

The powerlifters who use Checque Drops use two full droppers, taken orally. Although some pain-tolerant individuals do inject the liquid, which is mostly propylene glycol, a solvent, it causes tremendous burning at the injection site. It also doesn't do wonders for your stomach lining, either, which is why we have seen a limit of two droppers full. I can't quite say if Checque Drops is terribly anabolic, because I have yet to see any powerlifter or bodybuilder use large amounts of it. However, we do know that Checque Drops will latch onto the steroid receptor tighter than even testosterone. Usually, the high-affinity androgens like dihydrotestosterone (DHT) or Proviron don't have any anabolic activity. In the mid-'80's, the black market DDR designer steroids relabeled Checque Drops as dihydrolone and sold it as a so-called East German injectable. The chief side effect was gynecomastia.

Although Checque Drops doesn't convert to estrogen, it's one of the very few steroids that cross reacts with progesterone (the other "female" hormone) receptors. It does not block the actions of progesterone but actually imparts progesterone-like activity at the receptor. So continual use of Checque Drops may cause swelling of the (male) breast tissue, just as estrogen does.

Even now, Checque Drops are used for powerlifting out-of-competition training. Within 20 minutes or so, 2 droppers of Checque Drops instill a noticeable psychological effect. So Checque Drops is my candidate for Kickassabol. But beside s the fact that its use and possession is illegal (even if you're a horny dog), I don't recommend it because the androgens are what usually generate the side effects that lead to all the horror stories that average people associate wi th steroid use.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I know he got into his prohormones after he went to jail, that the only thing about his prohormones ideas i dont like as i think he may have been a bit biased and pushed this and that.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

I've read everything he's wrote i would say, used to subscribe to his newsletter "dirty dieting" and also his website "body of science", he was certainly a pioneer! He was the first to write about and popularise dnp use and synthol amongst pro's many years ago with loads of other stuff eg. 1st steroid book.

Shame he's not about now :-(


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

nothing beats a good read before bed :thumbup1:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> nothing beats a good read before bed :thumbup1:


True


----------

